# MCAT 2013



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Asalamoalaikum
guys i heard mcat 2013 is going to held by end of july this year...
is this news true...?or just rumor...?


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

i have also heard the same news but it is not confirm may be it is a rumour


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

mcat date is not fixed.it changes every year.
but i wish mcat should not be in july .. its so hot in july


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

and what bwt syllabus?


----------



## Irzam Sarfraz (Oct 8, 2012)

By PMDC rules, entry test cannot be held before the declaration of HSSC result and I doubt our boards can declare them this soon, especially due to election and stuff. 

In 2010, entry test was held in July and it was followed by a wave of protests and finally case in LHC was decided in the favour of the students as per PMDC rules and entry test was held again in September.


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

Irzam Sarfraz said:


> By PMDC rules, entry test cannot be held before the declaration of HSSC result and I doubt our boards can declare them this soon, especially due to election and stuff.
> 
> In 2010, entry test was held in July and it was followed by a wave of protests and finally case in LHC was decided in the favour of the students as per PMDC rules and entry test was held again in September.


okay thanks


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

ok whas an idea about the exect date of M CAT this year??? probably it will held in September this year too


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

It would be a rumor.Focus on preparation just


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> It would be a rumor.Focus on preparation just


whats the latest news about syllabus of M CAT ?would it be same as last year?? is aptitude portion also included this year ???
a lot of confusions ... 
Aptitude test...  it would be a double exam for us ..


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> whats the latest news about syllabus of M CAT ?would it be same as last year?? is aptitude portion also included this year ???
> a lot of confusions ...
> Aptitude test...  it would be a double exam for us ..


Hmmm i heard there would be little changes in sylaabus JUST LITTLE and would comme little early than last year,Well rumors here and there 







 Do not panic,keep yourself calm InshALLAH everything would be fine 








Aptitude was formality last year so i hope so they wont make it OFFICIAL part of the test.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Hmmm i heard there would be little changes in sylaabus JUST LITTLE and would comme little early than last year,Well rumors here and there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEEN !!


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Hmmm i heard there would be little changes in sylaabus JUST LITTLE and would comme little early than last year,Well rumors here and there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aameen.. I hope so.. 
anyways we should prepare ourselves for everything .. because in Pak anything can happen 

- - - Updated - - -



==Prince MD Khan said:


> Hmmm i heard there would be little changes in sylaabus JUST LITTLE and would comme little early than last year,Well rumors here and there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aameen.. I hope so.. 
anyways we should prepare ourselves for everything .. because in Pak anything can happen 

- - - Updated - - -

i found a little bit confusions in mcqs which i posted here..
i request all of you to help me solve these confusions related to M CAT preparation


1. T Lymphocytes are produced under the action of ??
( i think it should be antibodies in case of its production but in case of activation it woulb be Thymusgland)

what should be the answer???

- - - Updated - - -

2. male reproductive organ in plants is ?

is it androcium??

- - - Updated - - -

3.uterus opens to external genetilia through___??
( i guess it should be "Cervix" because in context of the text book "uterus opens to vagina through cervix, urethra and vagin have indipendent openings to exterior) it means that vagina is the external genetilia ad ans should be cervix..

what you say??

- - - Updated - - -

4. in what stage of aerobic respiration are 2-carbon molecules oxidized completely to CO[SUB]2 [/SUB]??
a)glycolysis
b)kreb cycle
c)ETC
d)calvin cycle
(from my point of view it should be kreb cycle but i am not sure)

- - - Updated - - -

5.which excrete detoxified waste??
a)fishes
b)birds
c)mammals
d)both a,b
e)both a,c

(as detoixified waste is urea then some bony fishes eg.sharks and mammals excrete urea and ans shoulb be 'e'
but most aquatic animals including fishes excrete ammonia instead of urea here in question the word 'fishes' is mentioned its not elaborated
so what shoulb be the ans????

- - - Updated - - -

is just urea a detoxified waste or uric acid is also included in this catagory??

- - - Updated - - -

6. Gram positivebacteria are usually
a. Cocci
b. Bacilli
c. Stained pink
d. Spirochete

( plzz ans must and help me sort out my confusions)


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> Aameen.. I hope so..
> anyways we should prepare ourselves for everything .. because in Pak anything can happen
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


1. I guess the best answer should be antigen because it is the external substances which stimulates the production of antibodies.Hence,B Lymphocytes are ONLY ones involved in synthesization and liberation of antibodies against antigen into blood plasma.While T directly recognize Antigen and combat it.So both are produced in response to Antigen.
Pg# 326,Ist year.
2. Yep Androecium. The stamens in a flower are collectively called the _*androecium*_ (from Greek andros oikia: man's house). While Gynoecium is the female part comprising of ovary,stylus,stigma.
3. Through cervix
4. Hmm My guess is also Krebs Cycle as just in this step two CO2 molecules are being produced and the two carbons oxidized can be assumed to be components of Acetyl Co A.
5. The answer is b as uric acid is the most detoxified one.Pg# 7-8,2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Year.
6. The best choice is a i.e cocci and are stained purple.
Refer# Bacteria List


Join My page https://www.facebook.com/MCATians2013?ref=hl


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> 1. I guess the best answer should be antigen because it is the external substances which stimulates the production of antibodies.Hence,B Lymphocytes are ONLY ones involved in synthesization and liberation of antibodies against antigen into blood plasma.While T directly recognize Antigen and combat it.So both are produced in response to Antigen.
> Pg# 326,Ist year.
> 2. Yep Androecium. The stamens in a flower are collectively called the _*androecium*_ (from Greek andros oikia: man's house). While Gynoecium is the female part comprising of ovary,stylus,stigma.
> 3. Through cervix
> ...


in 6th mcq's statement its not mentioned that, wether its toxified or more toxified .. dont you think in context of statement the ans should be (e) ..as you said toxified waste is urea and more toxified is uric acid..
and urea is excreted by mammals and fishes(bony fishes eg.sharks)...
what you think..??

- - - Updated - - -

and yeah these are antigens in 1st question .. i wrongly used the word antibodies...
but tell me one thing ' as after the invasion of antigens into the body the lymphocytes are produced.. then after the complete removal of antigens are these lymphocytes also vanish i mean phagocytosed.. if yes then do macrophages(monocytes) and neutrophyls perform this function??

- - - Updated - - -

and thanxx a lot for help..
may i feel free to ask any question in future..?
as i am a repeater and my concepts are not well and good .. i do need such cooperation ..


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> in 6th mcq's statement its not mentioned that, wether its toxified or more toxified .. dont you think in context of statement the ans should be (e) ..as you said toxified waste is urea and more toxified is uric acid..
> and urea is excreted by mammals and fishes(bony fishes eg.sharks)...
> what you think..??
> 
> ...


About 5th statement you are right answer would be e. i went in more detailed complexity :woot:

Yes both would perform phagocytosis of lymphocytes as Monocytes would destroy larger ones and neutrophills smaller particles.As both have same functions so this is my interpretation to this point 

You are most welcome  
You can ask any time, It would be much helpful for me too and i would love to use my rusty mind after a big break  and prepare myself too for this year DoomsDay


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> About 5th statement you are right answer would be e. i went in more detailed complexity :woot:
> 
> Yes both would perform phagocytosis of lymphocytes as Monocytes would destroy larger ones and neutrophills smaller particles.As both have same functions so this is my interpretation to this point
> 
> ...


 yeah . this year m cat is going to be a real doomsday for miserable students as we all are..
in context of rumours about inclusion of aptitude this year.. and the chances of MCAT test in JULY instead of September...

- - - Updated - - -



Amna Amir said:


> yeah . this year m cat is going to be a real doomsday for miserable students as we all are..
> in context of rumours about inclusion of aptitude this year.. and the chances of MCAT test in JULY instead of September...


well these all are exceptions.... or just rumours 
I do hope So..

ALL THE BEST :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> yeah . this year m cat is going to be a real doomsday for miserable students as we all are..
> in context of rumours about inclusion of aptitude this year.. and the chances of MCAT test in JULY instead of September...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


yes just rumors,et cant be in septembercoz in 2011 there were protests and e.t was reheld in september 
Same to You


----------

